# Big Nasty/Moab century



## jeffnboise

Anybody doing (or done) this ride that can share their stories? Just how "nasty" is this climb.  I've studied the topo map, but I'd like to hear from people who have actually rode it.
Any comments are appreciated. jeff


----------



## Woolbury

I rode it 2 years ago. It's a long climb to start the ride. Seemed like we gradually climbed the first 25-30 mi or so, with the famed Big Nasty 3/4 of the way up. I'm a little foggy on the details, but I beleive there still is some climbing after the steep part. Yea, it's steep. There were quite a few folks walking their bikes up, and my buddy who had dropped quite a bit behind me came by on his triple while I labored on my double. They say it's 3000' in 7mi, with sustained grades of 10%, and a section nearing 15% But all in all, it's just another mountain ride with a bit of a steep section.  We had great weather 2 years ago and I thought the ride was fantastic-definitely worth doing. The descent into the valley with all the hoodoos, the section along the river, the whole thing is really great. 

I'd still like to go, though I didn't register in time and now it's full. I've never pirated a ride before, but I'm really psyched to do the ride. Anybody got a registration they're not going to use?


----------



## whc

I've ridden it several times. The approach from Moab is deceptive- it climbs about 1,000 feet prior to the start of the climb. Last year there was a strong headwind going out and it was a pretty good workout just getting to Big Nasty. It has several very steep climbs but some more gradual areas in between. It's not a sustained severe pitch. Like the post above states- quite a few people have to walk parts of it. I've done it with a 39-25 and a 39-29 and liked the latter better. I did some "Z" turns with the 25 on the steepest parts. The total vertical is over 4,000'. I'll know the % grades better after next week- I'm going to ride it with my new Garmin. The back side descent reminds me of Italy at the top with a very narrow switchback road overhung with trees. Then the long straightaway through Castle Valley is a blast. Maybe 20 miles downhill. The river road out to Dewey Bridge and back to town is fun too. Its a great ride.


----------



## JayTee

The main thing is start early, perhaps even a bit ahead of the official start depending on your speed. The first 25 miles is just flat out slow going because of the stiff climbing, and the weather up there in the LaSalles can and will turn crummy by early afternoon. That descent in hairy in crappy weather. 

OTOH, it is absolutely spectacularly cool, and after about mile 30 you've really done all the work, which is a sweet feeling. 

PS -- if you aren't insistent on logging the magical 100, I think the out-and-back to ... what's that called ... is a waste... just do the metric.


----------

